# Car hire



## Sonia092013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Can anyone give details of the best car rental company in Cyprus. I would need one for a couple of months, so could do without a car that screams out "tourist" at reasonable rates.

Also any tips for sat navs?

Thank you


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Sonia092013 said:


> Can anyone give details of the best car rental company in Cyprus. I would need one for a couple of months, so could do without a car that screams out "tourist" at reasonable rates.
> 
> Also any tips for sat navs?
> 
> Thank you


We used "Elephant and found them good met us at airport no problems,car hire have different plates so think people will know you are on holiday.


----------



## Sonia092013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you I will check them out


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One of our forum members husband has a car hire brokership.
He can get you very good rates.

Car Hire | Cyprus Information, hotels, accommodations, restaurants, weather, maps & more - MyCyprusInfo.com


----------



## Sonia092013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great, I checked out the elephant one that was suggested, it looked quite expensive. I am planning a couple of months so need to keep things as reasonable as possible. I also need somewhere to stay so any info greatly rcvd.

Thank you sonia


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We use Elephant but ventured off a few times to use a cheaper company but their cars were death traps. On this one occasion the one tyre was so worn it was down to the cloth and wire. The other time we used them half of the front bumper was missing and the car kept cutting out.

I am not saying who the other company is but you you can not put a price on your life.

If you speak with any reputable company I am sure they will give you a discount for longer periods.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We have used easy rent a car ltd - easy Rent a Car - several times when visiting Cyprus. Last month we paid 20 euros per day, for 2 weeks. All costs in, insurance clear, no surprises. The car can be picked up and dropped off at the airport.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Sonia092013 said:


> Can anyone give details of the best car rental company in Cyprus. I would need one for a couple of months, so could do without a car that screams out "tourist" at reasonable rates.
> 
> Also any tips for sat navs?
> 
> Thank you


All legal rental cars have red number plates so you can not avoid the "tourist" thing. 
I've checked the prices with companies on our site and you can get a small car for €350-400/months. 
I think that's a realistic price for a longer rental.

But you might want to contact some more rental companies directly for the best price. 
I would recommend Paforentals to start with.

For a longer accommodation rental check out ownersdirect.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

SWJ said:


> We use Elephant but ventured off a few times to use a cheaper company but their cars were death traps. On this one occasion the one tyre was so worn it was down to the cloth and wire. The other time we used them half of the front bumper was missing and the car kept cutting out.
> 
> I am not saying who the other company is but you you can not put a price on your life.
> 
> If you speak with any reputable company I am sure they will give you a discount for longer periods.


I don't know if I am special but I would never ever accept a rental car with these faults

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> I don't know if I am special but I would never ever accept a rental car with these faults
> 
> Anders


It was dark when we arrived, and late, so didn't do a thorough check but sorted things in the morning


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, we are arriving at the end of October and will need a car for a couple of weeks until our car arrives from the UK. I contacted Elephant who were so helpful and we have managed to get a car for 11 euros a day - I thought that was was very reasonable.


----------

